# Making a ported box for my IDmax 12



## MUGWUMP (Jan 29, 2012)

I've read pretty much everything here and I have a couple questions.

I'll let you all know what I've got and then maybe someone can tell me if I've got the right idea.

I'm running it in a sealed 1.5 cubic foot box now. It's being powered by an American Bass VFL 75.1 (can't really find too much about this amp). The manufacturer rates the amp at 800 watts at 1 ohm(which is what I'm running it at). Everything I read about the company says they are fair about their ratings.

It's not nearly loud enough and it doesn't go low enough. I see videos of people with these things and their windshield is bowing. I see most people recommend to put it in a 2.5 cubic foot box port tuned to 28 Hz. Is that the sweet spot for this driver? 

After looking at both in Winisd it looks like the ported box just kills the sealed. Is that about the best of both worlds when it comes to SPL and SQ? If I tune it lower, say to 23.something like winisd recommends what are the consequences? I can probably go up to 3 cubic feet if I need to.

I wish this forum had a better search or a better FAQ. Maybe I just don't know how to search for an answer.

Since it's a popular driver does anyone have a link to an enclosure design plan I can use for reference? I just see a lot of amateurish drawings and I'd rather get something designed by someone that knows wtf they're doing.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

MUGWUMP said:


> It's not nearly loud enough and it doesn't go low enough. I see videos of people with these things and their windshield is bowing. I see most people recommend to put it in a 2.5 cubic foot box port tuned to 28 Hz. Is that the sweet spot for this driver?
> 
> After looking at both in Winisd it looks like the ported box just kills the sealed. Is that about the best of both worlds when it comes to SPL and SQ? If I tune it lower, say to 23.something like winisd recommends what are the consequences? I can probably go up to 3 cubic feet if I need to.


I don't have experience with that particular woofer, but... 

Are you saying that WinISD recommends a ported box tuned to 23Hz? If so, than that's the "sweet spot" for the woofer, but it may not necessarily be what you want in a car. 23Hz is really low for a car due to the cabin gain that plays a large roll in how a sub will sound in a car. You may find the low tune plus cabin gain will create an over abundance of low bass and it won't sound musical unless you have really excellent midbass drivers that can match and blend really well with the subs. This may be why you see a lot of folks choose the 28Hz tuning.

Some other consideratons to be made here,

1. At what frequency do you plan to low pass the sub to the mid?
2. Are you looking for SPL or SQ or a combination of both?
3. Do you have a high pass/subsonic filter on the sub?


Since you're modeling in WinISD, look at the response graphs of both tunes and see what looks flatter to about 30-35 Hz and then has a drop off from there. Cabin Gain will assist the low bass below 30Hz and help flatten things out down low. Like I said, I don't have experience with that exact sub, but this is what has worked for me in the past with other drivers.


----------



## MUGWUMP (Jan 29, 2012)

emilime75 said:


> Some other consideratons to be made here,
> 
> 1. At what frequency do you plan to low pass the sub to the mid?
> 2. Are you looking for SPL or SQ or a combination of both?
> ...


Great info thanks. 

I'm running Focal 165VBs for the front right now. They're powered by an Alpine PDX-F4 crossed over by the head unit at 60 Hz (Alpine CDA-117). I think they sound great. Maybe a little harsh on the high end. Not that loud, but I'm going to try sealing the enclosures for them and do a little more deadening in the doors.

I've got the sub passed at 80ish Hz. The amp does have a subsonic filter. I may have that a little high.

I'd like a combo of SPL and SQ. I know I can get this to sound better. I just don't want to break stuff.

I don't know if I'm just being too forgiving with the gain and the subsonic filter. I don't want to completely abuse stuff.

Here's how I set the sub amp gain.

The head unit does not clip at max volume but I use 33 of 35(max). I set sub volume to max on Alpine.

I use a 50hz test tone and start to raise the gain with no subsonic filter. I don't think it's distortion, but I can actually hear the cone or rubber or what ever ...huffing? maybe mechanical noise? It's not a metal noise. Then I start turning up the subsonic filter so that goes away. It's probably close to 30hz. Is there a rolloff for the subsonic just like normal crossovers? How do I know I'm abusing the woofer? Obviously if I hear a crazy buzzing that's not good.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

first....tuning of 23 hz is way too low, because of that u have very low acoustic power.
Set subsonic filter a little under tuning of the box....you will have output from your sub cca 1/3 octave under tuning of the box....set ss filter in that region.
experiment with sw to midbass phase, use same slope for sw lowpass and for midbass hipass.
tuning between 34-38hz is what you are after if you want to achive sound between sq and spl......


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

2.5cuft tuned to 28hz is what ID recommends. 34-38 is WAY too high for an SQ setup. if you all you want is SPL, then 38 hz will pound, but it will sound like crap.


----------



## MUGWUMP (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks again. That was what I was looking for.


----------



## MUGWUMP (Jan 29, 2012)

Can anyone with a few minutes see if this looks ok? Sorry for the bad google sketchup model, but I don't think it's half bad for not know WTF I was doing  It only took a coupe hours while teaching myself. I still need to learn how to make the top piece one part and I have to cut out the hole for the speaker.

It looks around 3 cubic feet(I plan on addind 45 degree corners so it will reduce the volume). My target was a 4x4 inch port around 15.5 inches long.

nooberbox by Mugzy - 3D Warehouse


----------



## sean (Feb 1, 2008)

A few years ago, Matt worked up this enclosure for me. It was LOUD and fun. I used a Q1200.1 to power the MAX12. WOW, memories!

Worth a shot. If I remember correctly, it was roughly 2.5ft^3 tuned at 32hz. Like I said, it's been a few years so I don't remember all the details.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

MUGWUMP said:


> Can anyone with a few minutes see if this looks ok? Sorry for the bad google sketchup model, but I don't think it's half bad for not know WTF I was doing  It only took a coupe hours while teaching myself. I still need to learn how to make the top piece one part and I have to cut out the hole for the speaker.
> 
> It looks around 3 cubic feet(I plan on addind 45 degree corners so it will reduce the volume). My target was a 4x4 inch port around 15.5 inches long.
> 
> nooberbox by Mugzy - 3D Warehouse


looks good to me. for only a couple hours on sketchup, you did good. grouping is the key with that program.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

Is it possible that you have bad RCA's going into your amplifier? Maybe you're just expecting too much out of this subwoofer in a sealed enclosure. The subwoofer will perform different in other vehicles...


----------



## MUGWUMP (Jan 29, 2012)

It still gets loud. I just noticed I could pick up over 6db under 40 hz with a ported box(with winisd). It doesn't "dig" quite deep enough. I can notice a big volume drop between 40 and 30 hz tones.

I've already got the wood sitting in the garage. If it doesn't sound better all I'm out is a few hours and $20 in materials.

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

Great. Keep us posted. Don't forget to predrill and let it cure before dropping in the subwoofer.


----------



## MUGWUMP (Jan 29, 2012)

Ya, I've got the basic woodworking down. I'm just double checking the port area etc to make sure I'm not wasting my time with some box that I've managed to tune to 200hz


----------



## MUGWUMP (Jan 29, 2012)

I would be done except I managed to have a brainfart and cut my last 2 sides half an inch short. I SWEAR I double checked it. I think I somehow forgot the right measurement while looking from the printout to my workpiece and I measured right...except it was the wrong number. LOL

So...seeing as I don't have any pieces large enough left I have to sit here for another 2 hours until the hardware store opens. 

I hate working nights. I have to work in my garage and close the door every time i make a cut.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

....cuted it twice and it is still too short.....lol, **** hapens!

I suggested tuning between 34-38 Hz , b/c he wanted compromise between SQ and SPL.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Fyi. That sub has a full xmax @ 700 W RMS. Other than that it sounds great 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## left channel (Jul 9, 2008)

I've heard a couple of Max's in Matt's HO Box. They sound great and have a ton output.



sean said:


> A few years ago, Matt worked up this enclosure for me. It was LOUD and fun. I used a Q1200.1 to power the MAX12. WOW, memories!
> 
> Worth a shot. If I remember correctly, it was roughly 2.5ft^3 tuned at 32hz. Like I said, it's been a few years so I don't remember all the details.


----------



## MUGWUMP (Jan 29, 2012)

I've decided to go with a round port. I saw an easy way to use PVC with a flare on the outside of the box (just rounding over a 3" hole on the outside of the box). It's not as long as the square port and seems like I can get it done easily.

It's going to have to wait till after the Bears game. I don't want to rush anything.


----------



## MUGWUMP (Jan 29, 2012)

left channel said:


> I've heard a couple of Max's in Matt's HO Box. They sound great and have a ton output.


I can read blueprints, but that pdf makes no sense to me. Seems like it's missing 2 views.


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

what kind of car is this going into, a hatchback or sedan?. Also are the subs 2 or 4 ohm dvc?


----------



## left channel (Jul 9, 2008)

I can't open the PDF so I don't know what it looks like. Maybe Sean can help with that. I just know that they sound great and hit really hard. 



MUGWUMP said:


> I can read blueprints, but that pdf makes no sense to me. Seems like it's missing 2 views.


----------



## MUGWUMP (Jan 29, 2012)

Richv72 said:


> what kind of car is this going into, a hatchback or sedan?. Also are the subs 2 or 4 ohm dvc?




2012 Mustang. D2s.


----------



## MUGWUMP (Jan 29, 2012)

adrenalinejunkie said:


> Great. Keep us posted. Don't forget to predrill and let it cure before dropping in the subwoofer.


All done. Just need to sink some threaded inserts in for the driver. I didn't attach the port in case I wanted to make a change. 

Mounting point for pvc port










Here's my flare. I may go a little larger once the tube is in.










The pvc and wood just need to be cleaned up a bit and it will be perfectly flush. The black mark is where I burned the wood with my ****ty hole saw. The MFD was just caking up on it and I was being impatient.



















The finished pic is horribly out of focus(looks like the one above is as well). I may go take another shot in a little bit.

I think this thread needs to move to the fabrication forums now :/

EDIT: Winisd says this will make noise with a 3" port., but I've read otherwise. I'm gonna go with it for now. I can always make it bigger.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Box looks good I just hope u be happy with the outcome!
I didnt read the whole thread but what kind of amp are you using for that idmx?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MUGWUMP (Jan 29, 2012)

I have an American Bass (Korean made  VFL 75.1. It's rated at 800 watts at 1 ohm. It's a class D. Very efficient I would guess. Barely even gets warm when I beat on it.


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

Subscribed, I also have an ID Max 12" in a sealed enclosure. Kind of curious as to your findings.


----------



## MUGWUMP (Jan 29, 2012)

It's in after some "massaging". I managed to overlook a protrusion in the spare tire well so I was forced to get creative. I had rotate the box 90 degrees to get it to fit so now my port and the binding posts aren't where I had planned.

Seems like a pretty painless mistake.

It sounds pretty damn good. Everything is louder. Older metal sounds much better. On Metallica "And Justice for all" the kick drum sounds like its in the back seat. If I turn some rap or other bass heavy music on I have to knock the sub volume down by about one third. Besides losing most of my trunk and my spare tire, I'm really happy with it.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

Awesome 


Sent from your mom's WiFi using Tapatalk


----------

